# No sé que kit de reballing casero comprar



## venerable13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos!

Mi objetivo principal es aplicar reballing a una intel atom, primeramente rebaleando la nvidia y luego la cpu intel si las temperaturas siguieran siendo de 100 ºC para arriba cuando deberían ser de 75 como mucho. Ya limpié y cambié pasta.

No pretendo dedicarme a esto, simplemente a reparar esta notebook y algunas laptops que tengo por aquí si se me diera bien.

Útiles de los que ya dispongo:

-Soldador de varios tipos
-Malla
-Flux
-Pistola aire caliente (decapadora)

Mis dudas son las siguientes:

1. He estado mirando en ebay y no sé que kit coger y si coger 80x80 o 90x90, he leído que mejor lo segundo pero no sé por qué.

He buscado en ebay poniendo en la búsqueda:

BGA Reballing STATION

Me querría gastar un máximo de 100

2. Cómo sé los mm de las bolas que necesito?

3. Por tanto necesitaría un stencil específico para los 2 (gráfica y cpu) o me sirve uno genérico? Qué manera hay de saber fácilmente los que necesito?

4. Cómo puedo hacer una sonda de temperatura si mi multímetro no tiene entrada para ello.

Alguien que me recomiende un kit completo para nvidia de los atom, chip atom y stencils genéricos nvidia?

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 18, 2012)

Kit de reballing casero???????   es como pedir que te den un un dato de un kit de cirugia del corazon casero, si es casero no es muy bueno, queres arriesgar un laptop pq si???   si vas a hacer un reballing debes si o si comprar una maquina de reballing ( no es casera por lo tanto no es barata), ahora si queres hacer un reflow casero usa el secador de cabello de tu hna, prima, esposa etc etc, como es un sistema casero NO es fiable, no es bueno y arriesgas el laptop, ahora si no lo has hecho empeza con buenas herramientas, solo asi se hacen de verdad buenos trabajos que no son caseros, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 18, 2012)

se puede hacer rebaling casero, porsupuesto la probabilidad de que funcione es muy, muy (muy) baja, pero i se arriesga que lo haga, dicen que hechando a perder se aprende, lo que yo recomendaria seria que analice a fondo como funciona una estacion de rebaling bien hecha y simule su funcionamiente, claro que en una estacion se utilizan demaciados parametros dificil de controlar de manera "casera", asi que la advrtencia de que es mas seguo de que mates la lap sigue presente

supongo que a lo que te refieres es a los accesorios y consumibles en el rebaling, es decir sin la estacion, los estenciles afuerzas los respectivos a tus chips y busca informacion y te dara el tamaño de las bolas y si te arriesgas me avisas, suena interesante (verlo...)


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 19, 2012)

Todo el mundo me dice lo mismo. Ya sé que con algo profesional hay más probabilidades de éxito, pero no me quiero gastar tanto dinero. Si no funciona bien para qué lo venden? Asumo el riesgo, alguien que me diga algo por favor?

Kit, stencils, medidas, cómo controlar temperatura? Toda ayuda es bienvenida!


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 19, 2012)

Si todos te dicen lo mismo algo de cierto tendra, ahora si queres gastar dinero en todo lo necesario sin la maquina de reballing pues podes comprarlo, solo que dejas de lado lo mas importante y caro......LA MAQUINA, ella te permite determinar el area a calentar, controlar la temperatura, evitar los movimientos bruscos y controlar el tiempo, que al hacerlo como deseas depende solo de tu experiencia, pericia y conocimientos, muchas variables que al final determinan la calidad del trabajo, si lo haces de forma casera no esperes resultados profesionales  seran al igual que tus herramientas  RESULTADOS CASEROS= Nada buenos, ademas tene en cuenta que lo que queres hacer no es como cambiar un bombillo o foco es algo que requiere mucha precision y cuidado, realmente no creo que haya kits casero de reballing, talvez y sol talvez sean de reflow que es una cosa MUY diferente del reballing, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2012)

venerable13 dijo:


> Todo el mundo me dice lo mismo.


Entonces lo mas probable es que tengan razón.

Soldador sólo te va a hacer falta deun tipo, un 40W con punta gruesa para eliminar los restos de estaño en la placa y en el chip una vez extraido, la malla se usará para éste propósito.

El Flux tiene que ser de buena calidad, por ejemplo, un *"AMTECH  NC - 559 ASM* *"* si no, el reballing no te durará o ni siquiera te saldrá bién por el residuo del flux.

La pistola de aire caliente, en el caso de un reballing, no sirve para nada, con ella lo único que puedes hacer es un reflow  "de pueblo"

Lo que te quieras gastar no tiene nada que ver con lo que te necesitas gastar

Los m/m de las bolas los sabrás porque viene grabado en el stencil. Sabrás el stencil que es porque pedirás un stencil para el chip que necesites y te darán el adecuado.

Necesitas un stencil para cada tipo de chip, los universales no te sirven porque tienen el mismo "pitch" (Separación entre perforaciones), en todas ellas. En ese tipo de chips, varía el "pitch" en distintas áreas.

Sólo tienes que pedir el stencil correspondiente al "Intel Atom xxxxx" y a la "Nvidia xxxx", esa manera es la mas sencilla, aparte de la única.
Me huele a que esos chips llevan bolas de 0'4 ó 0'35, y hay que ser bastante bueno para rebolear por debajo de 0'5 m/m

Si tu multímetro no tiene entrada para sonda, te compras un termómetro con sonda tipo K que aguantan hasta 250 ºC, de todos modos no sé para que lo quieres si no tienes forma de controlar la temperatura.

No se te puede recomendar un kit de Nvidia, Atom y cosas así, te compras los stencils que te hagan falta y ya está.

Hacer un reballing requiere el uso de una máquina para tal fin, aparte de eso, hay que saber usarla y tener mucha práctica para soldar las bolas y centrar el chip sobre los pad de la placa, aparte que la temperatura de extracción y soldado no es la misma, porque no es el mismo tipo de estaño el que trae de fábrica que el que le pones con las bolas.

La temperatura se controla con unos controladores de temperatura que llevan las máquinas, a los cuales les tienes que grabar unos perfiles de funcionamiento.

Y dime una cosa ¿Porque quieres hacer algo que te vá a llevar seguro al fracaso?, te vas a gastar dinero y te vas a quedar sin ordenador. Desmonta el ventilador y limpia el colchón de polvo que vas a encontrar entre las aspas y el radiador. Luego llévalo a reparar, de veras que es la mejor opción.

Por cierto ¿Que es un kit casero de reballing?

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Nov 19, 2012)

Kit de reballing casero = Rejunte de articulos de ferreteria, belleza y electronica entre otras, que juntos en un kit con precio inflado sirve para equipar el taller de un "tecnico final".

Tecnico final: Es el ultimo tecnico que vera un aparato, ya que en sus manos dicho aparato sufrira un intento de reparacion australopitecu, el cual desencadenará en una avería imposible de reparar, sera la unica solucion vender el equipo por partes si es que alguna sirve (y si es que el tecnico final no "perdio" alguna), y adquirir un equipo nuevo.

En serio, podras comprar todos los accesorios que se usan en el reballing, pero sin la maquina para eso, no sirven de nada.

Inclusive teniendo la maquina en tus manos, debes entrenarte porque como dicen arriba, hay que usar unos perfiles de trabajo, curvas de temperatura, que si se usan mal dejaras el chip ampollado, quemado, inservible, volaras pads y otros componentes dejando inutilizado el mother.

Con el kit casero tienes 98% de probabilidad de arruinar el equipo permanentemente, 1% funcionara con fallas, el 1% restante funcionará por un tiempo y volvera a fallar.

Con el kit verdadero de reballing, tienes muchas probabilidades de arruinar los primeros chips que intentes sacar o resoldar, por eso debes entrenarte y aprender las mañas de TU maquina, ya que varian un poco entre cada maquina de soldado, se aprenden las curvas haciendo reballing a chips de mother de PC que ya no funcionan, es posible que funcionen de nuevo, manejando bien el proceso le metes mano a equipos que lo necesiten.


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bueno, he de decir que sois el único foro que me ha contestado (activamente), los demás no han pronunciado ninguna palabra. Es muy de agradecer.

El equipo está más limpio que una patena, lo que pasa es que, como bien he dicho, se calienta.
Ya pensaba que me hablaríais de estas cosas, pero no tanto! Visto que no respondéis a mi duda, me tendré que arriesgar por mi cuenta porque a quien conozco también tiene máquina y no creo que me aconseje en mi proceso de reballing y a los únicos que he visto realizar este tipo de reparación son a los chicos de youtube, que si bien salía que el equipo funcionaba no sabemos si a temperatura correcta (supongo que sí) y durante mucho tiempo (imposible de saber si no lo cuenta y no me fijé)

Por tanto agradeceros que me hayáis hecho ver que todavía es más complicado de hacer de lo que pensaba en forma profesional o como vosotros diríais, real.

Bueno dentro de un rato iré a la tienda a ver si me dicen cómo hacer lo de la temperatura y los stencils que necesito ya que por ebay no pone los modelos exactos, pone la marca, o preguntaré al vendedor.
Gracias de todas formas. Si alguien me quiere decir un kit "sin máquina" es bienvenido todavía. Si no pues ya os contaré como fue.

*No me merece la pena gastarme 60 € como poco en un reballing profesional, no sé lo que durará y el atom no me hace falta ahora mismo. Además me tendría que gastar 50 € más en la pantalla que está rota. La placa en ebay vale 50.*

Espero que entendáis que lo quiero hacer yo para probar y si sale bien aprender mejor a hacerlo de mi forma, ya que tengo 2 equipos más para reballear como último recurso y si lo hiciera de manera profesional todo me costaría 200 €. Necesito consejos para tener más éxito, ya que me hará falta porque cuento con un 1% ahora mismo y si llega.

Muchísimas gracias a todos, de verdad!


----------



## djwash (Nov 20, 2012)

No se que es una patena...

Pero lo que si se es que no has entendido nuestras respuestas al 100%...

Los metodos de reballing casero en youtube no son reballing, son reflow o recalentado de las soldaduras con flux, nada mas.

Rebaling es cuando *sacas el chip calentandolo de una forma especifica y limpias la soldadura*, pones bolitas nuevas de estaño y resoldas, dicho proceso es practicamente imposible hacerlo sin la maquina de reballing, en ese proceso se usan los stencil y muchas otras herramientas, pero *nada se puede hacer sin la maquina de reballing o estacion de soldado*.

Si el equipo funciona *no* es necesario hacer nada de reballing o reflow, solo evalua si la refrigeracion cumple su funcion, busca alguna perdida o golpe en el Heatpipe, coloca grasa de buena calidad, no la blanca, alguna ceramica o de muy buena calidad, y la cantidad justa, una capa muy fina que no se sale o se sale muy poquito por los bordes del chip.

Verifica el uso del procesador, hay veces que por algun virus o mal instalacion el CPU tiene carga constante de 90% o 100%, el CPU en Idle debe estar entre oscilando entre 0% y 10%, carga constante en el causa elevadas temperaturas.

Daños en el cooler, falta de velocidad, mal uso (juegos), temperatura ambiente elevada.

Entre otras cosas.

Nos comentas...


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 20, 2012)

¿Pero el ordenador funciona? porque si es asi, ¿para que quieres hacerle reballing? 
Si es por problema de calentamiento, limpia el disipador de la antigua pasta termica, limpia todo bien de polvo y vuelve a plicar una fina capa de buena pasta termica, tipo artic silver o similar, extiendela con una tarjeta de credito uniformemente y monta de nuevo el disipador.
Si la pantalla no te funciona, puedes conectarle una pantalla de monitor por la salida vga, a ver si asi tienes imagen.
Un saludo.


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

> No se que es una patena...



A tope de limpio, pasta nueva que me da muy buenos resultados, entre esa y la artic me quedo con la mía, comprobado. Disipador excelente.

Lo comprobé con un hp mini exactamente igual a este compaq y el mío tenía 20 ºC más en gráfica y CPU.



> Pero lo que si se es que no has entendido nuestras respuestas al 100%...



Lo he entendido perfectamente.



> Los metodos de reballing casero en youtube no son reballing, son reflow o recalentado de las soldaduras con flux, nada mas.



Mira este vídeo.

http://tonigellida.blogspot.com.es/2012/11/aprendiendo-habilidades-reballing.html

Esto no es reflow. Es reballing, sin máquina, arriesgándose más, pero es reballing, sustituye las bolas. Ya sé que te dará un ataque al ver esto, pero es lo que quiero hacer.



> Rebaling es cuando sacas el chip calentandolo de una forma especifica y limpias la soldadura, pones bolitas nuevas de estaño y resoldas, dicho proceso es practicamente imposible hacerlo sin la maquina de reballing, en ese proceso se usan los stencil y muchas otras herramientas, pero nada se puede hacer sin la maquina de reballing o estacion de soldado.



Estoy dispuesto a correr el riesgo.



> Si el equipo funciona no es necesario hacer nada de reballing o reflow, solo evalua si la refrigeracion cumple su funcion, busca alguna perdida o golpe en el Heatpipe, coloca grasa de buena calidad, no la blanca, alguna ceramica o de muy buena calidad, y la cantidad justa, una capa muy fina que no se sale o se sale muy poquito por los bordes del chip.



En este caso creo que sí. No la cumple, ya que cuando enciende el ventilador no hace exactamente nada, el ventilador esta mal? La pasta es muy buena.



> Verifica el uso del procesador, hay veces que por algun virus o mal instalacion el CPU tiene carga constante de 90% o 100%, el CPU en Idle debe estar entre oscilando entre 0% y 10%, carga constante en el causa elevadas temperaturas.



Ya lo se. No tiene virus, es instalación limpia y en linux hace exactamente lo mismo.



> Daños en el cooler, falta de velocidad, mal uso (juegos), temperatura ambiente elevada.



Las temperaturas que comento pasan cuando le haces un test de stress o cuando lo usas normal por internet sube como una cabra.



> Entre otras cosas.
> 
> Nos comentas...



Espero haber sido lo más directo posible.

---------------



> ¿Pero el ordenador funciona? porque si es asi, ¿para que quieres hacerle reballing?
> Si es por problema de calentamiento, limpia el disipador de la antigua pasta termica, limpia todo bien de polvo y vuelve a plicar una fina capa de buena pasta termica, tipo artic silver o similar, extiendela con una tarjeta de credito uniformemente y monta de nuevo el disipador.



Sí. Porque tengo miedo a que muera, ya que el límite del CPU es 90 y se pone a 93.



> Si la pantalla no te funciona, puedes conectarle una pantalla de monitor por la salida vga, a ver si asi tienes imagen.



Tiene un golpe, rayas verticales, imposible de arreglar.

*MODIFICACIONES REALIZADAS*

Cambio de disipadores. Mejoraba un poco, tardaba más en calentarse. Pero llegaba a lo mismo.

Al ponerle un ventilador de PC con la carcasa abierta se iba a 50, a su temperatura normal.

Este es el hilo "oficial" de mi problema, xd -> Enlace

En el cual me opuse a hacerle reballing y buscar otra alternativa, pero empieza a ser la única solución.

Por ello después de tanto rollo, paro usarlo, calentarme la mano y notar como poco a poco va muriendo prefiero hacerle un reballing yo antes de tirarlo o venderlo porque me van a dar 4 duros por él si llega.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 20, 2012)

Pues no entiendo que siendo un procesador atom, se ponga a tanta temperatura, si encima dices que le has cambiado la pasta termica, y que le has puesto un disipador de pc, es muy extraño.
Asimismo, si la pantalla no es reparable, haz lo que te he dicho, conecta un monitor externo por la salida de vga. 
¿Podrias subir alguna foto?


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Pues no entiendo que siendo un procesador atom, se ponga a tanta temperatura, si encima dices que le has cambiado la pasta termica, y que le has puesto un disipador de pc, es muy extraño.



No es extraño, simplemente la soldadura que lleva está en las últimas. Todo es extraño cuando no se sabe el por qué y ahora lo sabemos. Lo que también puede ser es que el chip esté defectuoso y se caliente 20ºC más de la cuenta, pero no creo.



> Asimismo, si la pantalla no es reparable, haz lo que te he dicho, conecta un monitor externo por la salida de vga.



Ya lo he hecho y va. Pero para qué quieres eso? Para no comprar otra pantalla y usarlo de ordenador para ver pelis?



> ¿Podrias subir alguna foto?



Aquí las tienes

http://s1256.beta.photobucket.com/user/venerable13/library/compaq

Aquí usé esos disipadores, pero luego usé otros de perfil más bajo que cabían y hacían casi lo mismo, pero esos iban muy bien si les ponías el ventilador de serie encima y perfecto si le ponías uno grande de pc, lógicamente.

Te explico, fíjate en los nombres de las fotos, el testnormalhp2 es como debería de ser en mi compaq y como verás no es así, ese test se lo realicé como ya dije a un hp mini con ya su par de años o más sin ningún problema de calentamiento, con poco uso. Parece ser que el mío lo han usado más hasta el punto de haber "gastado" la soldadura. En resumen tengo 15-20 ºC más de lo normal.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 20, 2012)

Cuando digo lo de conectar una pantalla externa, es para ver si el chip grafico esta en buen estado. Logicamente si es un portatil lo suyo es que compres una pantalla y siga siendo eso, un portatil.
Viendo que el chip grafico esta en buen estado, ¿has mirado las temperaturas con y sin pantalla externa conectada? (por si hay diferencias)

Yo creo que la solucion es reballing, pero ojo, lo mismo tendras que cambiar el chip porque esta deteriorado.

Edito. Acabo de ver las imagenes y no creo que estos disipadores den mejor resultado que el original que lleva de fabrica. Normalmente el disipador de fabrica lleva heatpipes, que dan mejor rendimiento que uno normal. De la manera que los tienes colocados, es imposible que puedas refrigerar con el ventilador, asi que este metodo no te vale. ¿Tienes alguna foto del disipador original?


----------



## djwash (Nov 20, 2012)

No me dio ningun ataque, el que hizo eso se ve que la tiene clara, debes tener mucha practica con soldadura, saber bien como se comportan los materiales, yo hago soldadudas en placas madre y jamas rompi una en el intento.

Esta bueno el video, ahi sale todo lo que necesitas, aqui no es tan caro el soporte ese azul, y las demas cosas, he estado pensando en invertir en una estacion de soldadura, pero podria probar como lo hace el loco ese del video, tengo una estufa igual ...


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 20, 2012)

Ya he visto el video. Este tio sabe lo que se hace, y lo que parece facil en un video, si no tienes mucha experiencia, puedes liarla bien. De todas maneras, sin una maquina de reballing, con una buena programacion de curva, estas expuesto a romper el chip por exceso de calor, e incluso la placa base. Si te quieres iniciar en esto del reballing, prueba con el material que has visto en el video, pero prueba con placas averiadas, para sacar el chip, limpiar de soldadura ect. Cuando tengas una experiencia, das el salto y empiezas con el portatil. Es un consejo. Un saludo.


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Viendo que el chip grafico esta en buen estado, ¿has mirado las temperaturas con y sin pantalla externa conectada? (por si hay diferencias)



Sí, no las hay.



> Yo creo que la solucion es reballing, pero ojo, lo mismo tendras que cambiar el chip porque esta deteriorado.



Ya, es posible.



> Edito. Acabo de ver las imagenes y no creo que estos disipadores den mejor resultado que el original que lleva de fabrica.



Sí que lo da, sube la temperatura mucho más lenta. Al repartirse por más superficie el calor. Además de que bajaba algunos grados.



> Normalmente el disipador de fabrica lleva heatpipes, que dan mejor rendimiento que uno normal. De la manera que los tienes colocados, es imposible que puedas refrigerar con el ventilador, asi que este metodo no te vale. ¿Tienes alguna foto del disipador original?



No lleva. Ahora no lo encuentro, creo que lo tiré por la ventana, era una hoja de fumar. Ya te digo que ese ventilador no hace nada en mi compaq y tampoco en el hp, está puesto para que veas lo bonito que gira si lo abres. Y el disipador de serie no hace mucho tampoco, la refrigeración es muy mala. Sólo sirve si los micros no se calientan y como en mi caso lo hacen pues mira...a casi 100 CPU y 110 gráfica, además de que el chipset sube a lo suyo.

*Después de ver que la única solución es reballing porque no le voy a poner refrigeración líquida alguien me dice qué compro de ebay?* Si nadie me responde pues pediré hoy o mañana y ya les contaré cómo me fue.


----------



## zombiesss (Nov 20, 2012)

Pues lo primero que deberias solucionar es el tema de la refrigeracion, porque si te gastas dinero en aparatos para reballing y lo haces bien, te puede volver a ocurrir que suba mucho la temperatura.
Sobre  qué materiales comprar, no te puedo indicar bien, pero si te fijas en el video, la tobera que utiliza para el decapador, parece ser artesanal, incluso dice que la estufa esta modificada para precalentar la placa. No hay material especifico en este video, solo veo la matriz, las bolas de estaño, el flux que te indica y poco mas. A ver si hay algun experto en reballing en el foro que te pueda asesorar mejor. Un saludo.


----------



## djwash (Nov 20, 2012)

En un local de venta de insumos para reballing conseguiras bocas para la pistola de calor de todo tipo, soporte para chip, stencil, flux AMTECH, y demas herramientas varias, como pinceles, espatulas pequeñas, etc.

Aun teniendo la maquina de reballing puedes dañar la placa y el chip, dejando inservible todo, es prectica nomas.

Si te animas pues prueba pero con mother averiadas como te dicen, el calor debe ser justo en tiempo y temperatura, no me imagino que haras si se empiezan a volar los componentes SMD, cuando domines el proceso dale para adelante, puedes sacar algun dinero haciendo ese trabajo si te perfeccionas.

El soporte azul, tiene mas piezas que las que muestra el video, hay una posibilidad de colocar las bolitas mas rapidamente y evacuar las que sobran, seguro lo habras visto en otros videos de la maquina original.

Las medidas de bolitas puedes tener una referencia segun el stencil.


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahora en un par de horas os contesto a todo en este mismo post. Gracias de antemano


----------



## tiago (Nov 20, 2012)

A ver Venerable13
Ese video muestra a una persona haciendo un reballing estilo ruleta rusa. Quita la GPU sin proteger los componentes perimetrales, lo cual es una falta de prudencia total, si le funciona, será de casualidad.
¿Tu crees que si esa forma de reparar fuese viable, la gente se gastaría el dinero en máquinas que valen una fortuna, si cuando con una estufa china y una pistola de decapar ya sirve?
Además está trabajando con bolas de 0'6, tu ponte con un Atom a rebolear con 0'4 y despues me cuentas.

El sistema usado en el video hará que el equipo necesite una nueva intervención en un plazo medio de unos 2 ó 3 meses, quizá, a los dos dias ... ¿Porque?
Porque soldar sin alcanzar*, y mantener, *el tiempo adecuado y de forma estable el punto de fusión del estaño, ocasiona soldadura fría y microfisuras que hacen que el reboleo sea ineficaz, inestable y un trabajo en el que sólo un  loco ofrecería una garantía de funcionamiento.

Si lo que querías decir con kit de reballing casero era reballing chapucero, haberlo dicho antes, pero ten en cuenta que aquí si se ofrecen soluciones, se ofrecen aquellas que están respaldadas con la responsabilidad, la profesionalidad (En el grado que sea posible), y el buen hacer de los usuarios. Por lo tanto, no creo que nadie te oriente y/o aconseje en el sentido en el que expones tu pregunta.
Bueno, en la medida de lo mposible se puede intentar, pero me parece una locura.

Puedes hacerlo de la forma en que se ve en el video, pero sólo ten en cuenta que es un trabajo arriesgado aún teniendo todos los factores bajo control ... Pues imagínate el riesgo de la forma en que lo hace el del video.
Pide los materiales que consideres y cuentanos cómo fué.

Comentas también de hacerlo de manera profesional, espero que pensando en otra cosa, desde luego éste sistema es de todo menos profesional.

Saludos.


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Tengo claro todo lo que decís, no es un equipo de 500 €, me lo dieron. Tal vez dure más reballeado por mi que sin hacer nada porque esas temperaturas son de escándalo para un atom. Por tanto no podéis darme, al menos, un enlace si estuviérais tan loco como yo de ebay? Y darme algún consejo para controlar las temperaturas? Si no pues nada, pero ahora mismo sois mi única esperanza, ya que no conozco a nadie más que una persona en este tema y seguro que me dice lo mismo que vosotros y no me pasaría la información que necesito.

Ya está más que comentado que lo mejor es una máquina y hacerlo bien, pero que no me quiero gastar dinero en eso, prefiero jugármela.

Si no me vais a responder a eso, que creo lo más probable, gracias por la demás información.

Un gran saludo a la comunidad!!!


----------



## tiago (Nov 20, 2012)

Pero ... ¿Como vas a controlar las temperaturas?
Si no tienes un dispositivo al efecto






Fíjate en los videos que encontraras en Youtube y suerte.

Salút


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Con esto? XD

Bueno fue bonito mientras duró, un saludo! Ya les contaré si al final lo hago en unos días.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2012)

bueno yo aconseje leer mucho, pero pues...
veras yo ando persiguiendo hacer una estacion de rebaling casero, pero que funcione decentemente, y vieras que no es facil, se nesecitan "controlar" temperaturas y tiempos, pero controlar no es ir viendo si queda o no, es saber cuanta temperatura en cuanto tiempo exactamente, con estas cosas se debe ser presiso ya que como te dicen una mala operacion es fatal, un link de algo que te vendan para usar de inmediato pues no, no tengo porque me gusta hacer las cosas, yo que tu buscaria los stenciles presisos, ver que bolas de soldadura usa y adquirirlas, estudiar bien como se hace la cosa, que herramienta hara falta, ver como "simular" lo que una esacion hace, lo mejor posible


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 21, 2012)

Lo mas probable es que el sobrecalentamiento lo esté provocando la averia en la pantalla. Reballing sin experiencia ni medios ?- igual a destrucción.


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2012)

venerable13 dijo:


> Con esto? XD
> 
> Bueno fue bonito mientras duró, un saludo! Ya les contaré si al final lo hago en unos días.



O con ésto:








Con un prescaler, claro.

Saludos.


----------



## marianoarcas (Nov 21, 2012)

te aconsejo, destrui y quema todos los pcbs que puedas, hasta que a un pcb, le puedas sacar y poner los componentes a tu gusto, sacar un integrado smd y ponrlo, va a serte de buena practica, para ya tenerle la mano de como calentar y sacar un ic, podrias usar un calentador como en el video de youtube


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 21, 2012)

> yo que tu buscaria los stenciles presisos, ver que bolas de soldadura usa y adquirirlas, estudiar bien como se hace la cosa, que herramienta hara falta, ver como "simular" lo que una esacion hace, lo mejor posible



Eso es lo que necesito, por ello pedía consejo de qué comprar, proceso y lo de la temperatura. Y sigo sin tener respuesta que se acerque. Nadie me ha recomendado nada, ni dicho cosas precisas del proceso y no sé cómo hacer lo de la temperatura. Sólo se me ocurrió medidor infrarrojo. Seguiré esperando un poco a ver si alguien dice algo, no quiero tirar el dinero, todavía...



> Lo mas probable es que el sobrecalentamiento lo esté provocando la averia en la pantalla. Reballing sin experiencia ni medios ?- igual a destrucción.



Con VGA hace lo mismo. Destrucción si lo hago a la primera, pero si realizo pruebas e intento simular lo máximo posible no creo.



> O con ésto



No se ve la foto.



> te aconsejo, destrui y quema todos los pcbs que puedas.....



Es lo que voy a hacer.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2012)

venerable13 dijo:


> Eso es lo que necesito, por ello pedía consejo de qué comprar, proceso y lo de la temperatura. Y sigo sin tener respuesta que se acerque. Nadie me ha recomendado nada, ni dicho cosas precisas del proceso y no sé cómo hacer lo de la temperatura. Sólo se me ocurrió medidor infrarrojo. Seguiré esperando un poco a ver si alguien dice algo, no quiero tirar el dinero, todavía...


por eso dije claramente, hay que leer mucho, informacion de temperaturas curvas, y demas hay infinidad en internet, quitale el "casero" a tu busqueda en google, lee entiende como funciona, estudialo a fondo, practica y cuando estes seguro haslo
y leer la temperatura no es controlarla, si quieres recuperar la tarjeta asi se hace si quieres que te den una solucion rapida y practica, cambia la tarjeta


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, gracias de nuevo. Ya les contaré


----------



## peu123 (Nov 21, 2012)

venerable13 dijo:


> Ahora en un par de horas os contesto a todo en este mismo post. Gracias de antemano



Venerable13, he leído con mucho interés tu post y como muchos otros ya te han advertido, hacer un reballing casero es similar ha hacer un triple by-pass de corazon con un cutter en la barra de una taberna.

De todos modos como pareces algo impulsivo y pareces que estas decidido ha hacerlo, permite me darte algunas recomendaciones.

En primer lugar solo decirte que el aire en movimiento crea electricidad estática (el famoso ESD) y que yo sepa solo los equipos profesionales llevan proteccion, ya sea skin effect u otra (por algo entre otras muchas razones, cuestan de 5 mil euros para arriba.  Por lo que aunque la soldadura quedase perfecta, tienes muchos numeros para freír el procesador y/o componentes adjuntos, si apenas darte cuenta.

Segundo, que yo sepa, todos los procesadores Intel modernos, llevan un circuito de protección térmica TCC (revisa el bios y verifica que este activado) de todos modos si llegase a 125 grados C el procesador se apagaría automáticamente evitado así su destruccion.

Tercero, en la foto aprecio 2 difusores y un ventilador activo. Si te fijas en las especificaciones de Intel (ver adjunto http://download.intel.com/embedded/processors/thermalguide/323439.pdf ) veras que los diseños que Intel recomienda, no coinciden con lo que tienes. Aunque lo que realmente cuenta es su efectividad de disipación térmica, probar un radiador de diferente estilo, te sale mas barato que no empezar a hacer experimentos en reballing.

De todos modos, suerte en tus experimentos.


----------



## venerable13 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Segundo, que yo sepa, todos los procesadores Intel modernos, llevan un circuito de protección térmica TCC (revisa el bios y verifica que este activado) de todos modos si llegase a 125 grados C el procesador se apagaría automáticamente evitado así su destruccion.



En algunos no se puede configurar la protección, en cuyo caso espero que si no lo puedo hacer lo tenga puesto de serie.



> Tercero, en la foto aprecio 2 difusores y un ventilador activo. Si te fijas en las especificaciones de Intel (ver adjunto http://download.intel.com/embedded/p...ide/323439.pdf ) veras que los diseños que Intel recomienda, no coinciden con lo que tienes. Aunque lo que realmente cuenta es su efectividad de disipación térmica, probar un radiador de diferente estilo, te sale mas barato que no empezar a hacer experimentos en reballing.



Tengo los que recomienda, pero ya no podría cerrar el notebook y aunque los pusiera no mejoraría mucho. Tengo que hacer reballing en el caso de que los micros estén en buen estado. Muchas gracias por tus consejos, así da gusto pasarse por aquí! En un tiempo haré pruebas y si veo que dan buen resultado pasaré a la acción, ya os diré.


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 22, 2012)

venerable13 dijo:


> En un tiempo haré pruebas y si veo que dan buen resultado pasaré a la acción, ya os diré.




Estamos impacientes por ver ese reballing casero :babear:


----------



## peu123 (Nov 22, 2012)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Estamos impacientes por ver ese reballing casero :babear:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r1jNQiZIug




Jajaja, brutal!


----------



## djwash (Nov 22, 2012)

No le hizo mucho daño...

Hace un tiempo me trajeron una notebook rota para ver si se podia rescatar informacion del disco rigido, lamentablemente, el disco rigido era la parte mas grande que venia en la bolsa, totalmente destruida, en pedacitos no mayores a 3cm, no le servia nada de nada, la placa madre triturada, el disco rigido fisico molido (es de vidrio)... El que la rompio tuvo un ataque de ira, y se la agarro con la notebook, que lastima que tire todo sin sacarle fotos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 22, 2012)

exacto una lastima...


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 22, 2012)

ESKALENO dijo:


> Estamos impacientes por ver ese reballing casero :babear:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r1jNQiZIug



Este es un animal destrozo su notebook y ahí quedo y se fue a comprar una nueva.
Se quito el Stres de una ​


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 9, 2012)

Por acá un enlace con unos videos muy interesantes.
http://www.walzustore.com/Walzustore/Prensa/Entradas/2012/3/5_Que_es_el_reballing..html


----------

